
Introducing python-elections - craigkerstiens
http://datadesk.latimes.com/posts/2012/01/introducing-python-elections/
======
schwanksta
Thanks for the post. If you're interested in the primary elections, check out
our maps, powered by python-elections:
[http://graphics.latimes.com/2012-election-gop-results-map-
ne...](http://graphics.latimes.com/2012-election-gop-results-map-new-
hampshire/)

And of course, I'll answer any questions you've got.

